# 190 visa processing steps



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have gone through many threads giving details on the 190 visa and thanks a lot to all to enlighten me on many things, but sorry I am still not clear on the sequence of steps and the approximate time taken... Can you please answer the basic clarifications I have.

My current status is that I have completed my IELTS (got only 6 in speaking), and I have send the ACS evaluation for "Developer Programmer" job code and expect a positive response of 8 years or more exp...by the end of the month which will give me a total of 55 points (age - 25, exp - 15 and education - 15)

1. Can I apply my request in Skill select immediately after getting the ACS results though I have only 55 points 

2. I am planning to apply for NSW. Will I be eligible for getting an invitation from NSW even before I update skill-select to add my 5 points for state sponsorship...

3. I see in the website that for 190 visa, the processing time in 6 months. Is the 6 months "after I get the invitation from NSW" or "after I apply in skill-select with 55 points" or "after I have 60 points in skill-select"

4. Is there any place I can see the count of openings available for a given job code for NSW for 190 visa.I can see the counts for 189 in the aus immigration website, but not the counts for 190 visa neither in the aus immigration website nor the NSW websites. 

Thank You Very Much in Advance for your answers...


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have gone through many threads giving details on the 190 visa and thanks a lot to all to enlighten me on many things, but sorry I am still not clear on the sequence of steps and the approximate time taken... Can you please answer the basic clarifications I have.
> 
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank You Sir for your Reply...

Yes, I have written IELTS and got 7 in each module except speaking (got 6 in it). So, I do not have any points for IELTS.

Yes, I will apply for EOI first and the same day, I will send the request to NSW for their sponsorship...

Couple of additional clarifications I wanted to know is :-
1. Will NSW always send the invitation for the 190 EOI and the assessment of the sponsorship simultaneously. Will it ever occur that NSW agrees for the invitation and I apply with DIAC with the 3060 AUD fees and then realize that NSW did not provide the 5 points for sponsorship...(for any unknown reasons)...

2. Since it would take around 4-5 months for the NSW sponsorship and then another 6 months for processing, the total time taken for 190 visa may be higher than 189 visa, though in the immi.au website, it is mentioned that 190 takes 6 months and 189 takes 1 year. Please tell me if my understanding is correct.

3. I wanted to get your advise if it is better to write IELTS again to try if I get 7 in each of the modules to add the 10 points so that I will be eligible for 189 visa, since the total overall time taken for 189 visa seems to be lesser than 190. Please let me know your thoughts...

Thanks again in advance for your answers...


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Thank You Sir for your Reply...
> 
> Yes, I have written IELTS and got 7 in each module except speaking (got 6 in it). So, I do not have any points for IELTS.
> 
> ...


I hope these information will help you.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks a Lot again!!! for all your answers and the links...
Will go through all of it and understand all the in depth details...

but, still the below couple of questions are bugging me...Sorry, these may be available in the threads which you have given and sorry to keep pestering but want to get some insight on this:-
1. I have my relatives in NSW and so I any way would be looking for job and living in NSW even if I get 189 visa. So, please tell if you think there is any benefit in me writing IELTS once more to try and get 7 in each module to be eligible for 189. I do not want to write IELTS if it does not add any benefit but want to write it if it might help in any way...so, my decision on whether to register for the next IELTS depends on whether there is any additional benefit of 189...which I am not seeing since I will be looking only for NSW and the time taken is same for both...

2. If I understood the answer above, it means that when NSW gives the invitation, it automatically means that they have accepted the state sponsorship...and so the 5 points...and so I can submit the DIAC request with the fee of 3060 AUD only after they give me the 5 points... Can you please confirm...Thanks...


Thanks a Lot!!!


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Thanks a Lot again!!! for all your answers and the links...
> Will go through all of it and understand all the in depth details...
> 
> but, still the below couple of questions are bugging me...Sorry, these may be available in the threads which you have given and sorry to keep pestering but want to get some insight on this:-
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

ok...Thank You Sir...for all your quick replies...I am pretty clear...now...Thanks Again!!!...So, I assume it does not matter now from a processing risk or timing perspective to apply with 190 when compared to 189 and I may not need to take the burden of sitting for IELTS again...Great!!! Thank You...


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Best of Luck.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Sir,
I read in some of the threads that we need to have certain amount of money 20,000 AUD per applicant.

Please tell if I need to have the money at the time of applying or is it enough to have it at the time of traveling to aus after the visa is granted.

Will this amount vary depending on whether the visa applied is 189 or 190...(for NSW)

Thank You in advance for the answer...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Sir,
> I read in some of the threads that we need to have certain amount of money 20,000 AUD per applicant.
> 
> Please tell if I need to have the money at the time of applying or is it enough to have it at the time of traveling to aus after the visa is granted.
> ...


When you lodge an application for state sponsorship, you need to state how much money you have available but you do not need to show proof of funds.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

ok. Thank You Sir...
So, please tell if there is no step in the visa process where one needs to show the proof of funds? But, I remember reading somewhere that the proof for 20,000 aud per applicant needs to be shown...

Again, Thanks a lot in advance...!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ricky ponting fan said:


> ok. Thank You Sir...
> So, please tell if there is no step in the visa process where one needs to show the proof of funds? But, I remember reading somewhere that the proof for 20,000 aud per applicant needs to be shown...
> 
> Again, Thanks a lot in advance...!!!


I just answered your question in the last post. Not sure how else to say this. You do not need to show proof of funds.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I just answered your question in the last post. Not sure how else to say this. You do not need to show proof of funds.


But of-course you should not lie.
Also, for the process walkthrough you can check  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

superm said:


> But of-course you should not lie.
> Also, for the process walkthrough you can check  PR Process of Migrate to Australia information place.


Of course you shouldn't lie and I would never suggest that anyone ever do so.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Ozbound12, Superm,

I am sorry for not having asked my question clearly...will try to explain in detail below...Thanks...

what i wanted to know was that is there any difference in the amount of funds i need to have if i am applying for a 190 visa against 189 visa...
Since there is state sponsorship needed only for 190 visa and not for 189 visa, is it true that i do not need to have any funds available at all in my account if i apply for 189 visa as reporting about funds is only a step needed in the processing of 190 visa (during state sponsorship application) and not needed at all for 189 visa....please do confirm...

In addition, i am not clear with two additional things, please advise-
1. My application will have me, my wife, one kid and my mother in law (4 people). So how much funds is it that i need to have in my account (please tell if there is any difference in the amount if i apply for 189 visa and 190 visa)

2. at what time in the sequence of steps in the visa processing should i confirm about my funds in the account...('at the time of applying the visa' or 'at the time just before the grant to become eligible for the grant' or 'at the time of travel' or 'some other time in between'). Is there any difference in this based on whether i process 189 or 190 visa.

3. how long should i have that funds in my account. (meaning at the time when i need to confirm about the funds, how long will i need to be holding that amount...that is, will the expectation be that i had to be having that amount from the previous 6 months or 3 months or....before from the date when i confirm the funds). Is there any difference with respect to 189 or 190 visa on this aspect...

I am sorry for the long question...but please advise as I need to start arranging for the required funds depending on the answers for the above...and also need to think of applying for 189 visa or 190 visa depending on the answer...

Just to let you know, I am waiting for the ACS results and hope to get it in another couple of weeks and plan to apply for the visa as soon as i receive the ACS evaluation...

Thanks a Lot again for all your help!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

LOL. I've already answered your question twice. I really don't know how else to answer it but I guess I can try.

You do not have to show proof of funds. If you're applying for state sponsorship, you'll be asked to state (but not prove) that you have a certain amount of funds for migration purposes. It varies by state but have a look here at Victoria's requirements to see what you'd need to have: Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Again, you do not need to show proof of funds. You just need to state what you have available on the form.

If you are going the independent (189) route, you do not need to state or show proof of funds.

So, in summary, you do not have to show proof of funds.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Ozbound12 Sir,

Thank you answering and helping me out...
Yes, you have answered three times now that there is no need to show proof of funds... , (and you answered the question no 1 above as well)....but the understanding i have is that I still need to have the required funds...(though i don't need to show any proof of it) at an appropriate time during my visa processing and I need to have it for a definite length of period of time as well... 

So, the additional couple of items that I wanted to get help with in my above request (no 2 and no 3) are still valid....so, if you (or anyone) could, please advice...Thank You....!!!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Ozbound12 Sir,
> 
> Thank you answering and helping me out...
> Yes, you have answered three times now that there is no need to show proof of funds... , (and you answered the question no 1 above as well)....but the understanding i have is that I still need to have the required funds...(though i don't need to show any proof of it) at an appropriate time during my visa processing and I need to have it for a definite length of period of time as well...
> ...


I don't understand your question. If you don't need to show proof of funds, why would you need to have the funds at "an appropriate time during visa processing"? Obviously if you don't need to show that you actually have the funds, then you don't need to have them in your bank account at a specific time.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

hmmmm.... 
For 190 visa, I thought we should let immi dept know that i have certain required funds at a certain time....and also that i should not lie....so, that would mean that i need to have funds...

i am really sorry, if i am missing something and asking un-necessary questions, but please help me understand....

Thanks Again


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well of course you shouldn't lie. But I'm saying that you don't need to have it in your bank account at a specific time and DIAC doesn't ask for it.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

I think i am going around asking the same thing as it is still not clear to me...
Even though DIAC would not ask me the proof, in the sequence of the steps in my visa processing, there is some stage during 190 visa request (during state sponsorship application i assume), i need to confirm that i have the funds...and since i should not lie...obviously should i not have funds in my account and plan to have the funds in my account before hand....

I am really sorry to pester again and again...but i am still unclear as to how can i process 190 visa without planning to have some funds in my account sometime in between during the process...as DIAC would ask for the confirmation of it (though not a proof) and i cannot lie when it is asked... 

Thank You...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You're basically asking the same question in a different way. As I said earlier, you just STATE that you have the funds. So if you have $50,000 AUD, you state on the form that you have $50,000 AUD. That's it. You don't need to "confirm the funds" or show that you have the funds or whatever. Obviously you should not lie and state that you have $50,000 if you only have $10,000 but they are not going to ask you to show a bank statement or anything of the sort.

Are you going to ask the same question again?


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

No, I will not ask it again...  but the understanding i got is below...:-
I am going to apply for 190 visa with NSW and will be sending the state sponsorship application by April end...

1. I will have to arrange for 50,000 aud by april end...
2. If i cannot create that fund, i will not apply for the ss.
3. As soon as i get the fund created (by loan and by selling property), hopefully by april end or at least by may mid, i will apply for ss with NSW...
4. I will state that i have 50,000 aud in my account at the time when i apply for ss.
5. i will wait until the ss is approved (so will have to wait for 4 months approx)
6. after i get the approval of ss, i will return the loan or use the funds in my account in what ever way i need...

I wanted to get an advise that is there a better way to handle this than above...
i know that you would consider this as well as the same question asked in a different way...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm saying that you don't have to do all that. But we're just talking in circles so I think I'm going to bow out of this conversation now.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear Ozbound12,

i am sorry that i am getting no clue still as to how can i get the SS done without doing all these steps...Yes, i do not want to sell my property just for having some funds, but if i should not lie, then i do not see any other option...(unless i get some ways to get an additional 5 points to apply for 189 visa instead of 190)

Thanks for all your help and patience so far...though i am going in circles...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's assets not cash. It doesn't need to be liquid. If you have property valued at $50000 then that's fine. When I put in my application, I took into account the total universe of funds available to me, not just my savings - my retirement fund and my car for example.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

ohhh...Great!!!
That is the kind of news i was hoping to get.... 
This clears all my doubts... 

Sorry for the trouble given...

I can be very happy now :clap2: and thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## Deshdeep (Nov 29, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It's assets not cash. It doesn't need to be liquid. If you have property valued at $50000 then that's fine. When I put in my application, I took into account the total universe of funds available to me, not just my savings - my retirement fund and my car for example.



Hello Friends,


For Vic SS the clause is 

All funds required as Liquid assets: Fixed deposits/Bank savings/shares/Mutual funds

Jewelry /Insurance policies cannot be considered.

All the funds should belong to Client or his spouse no parental or joint properties included.

No documents are required to be provided as proofs; however it is department’s discretion whether to check for documents towards the same.

Processing time:4-12weeks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Deshdeep said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> For Vic SS the clause is
> ...


On the application form, the question labeled "Total estimated amount of financial resources you have, including all of your assets (in A$)" states:

This question requires you to add together all your financial resources to provide an estimate of your total accessible funds in Australian dollars. Financial resources include cash, car(s), house(s), furniture, stocks, shares, bonds, jewellery, gold, etc.


----------



## Memphis_s (Jul 10, 2013)

*Processing Time after receiving NSW nomination*

Hi Everyone,

I found this page incredibly helpful.

I have received my state nomination, in the Email the NSW Trade & investment sent me, they said it would take 5 working days to update my EOI, which i have already provided. However, today happens to be the 6th working day, and I have not received a reply or seen an update on skillselect. Just wandering how long it took for others.

thank you in advance.


----------



## gsukumar27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all
I am in the last stage of processing my application...i am waiting to submit the visa application for 190...want to know how much is the fee for this visa....after submitting how much time does it take to get the answer........do i get a call from the embassy after submitting my visa...if yes...what they mite ask me


----------



## priyank (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in the last stage of processing my application...i am waiting to submit the visa application for 190...want to know 
1. how much is the fee for this visa.. ----------- Check the immi.gov.au website. The visa will be as per the family size and status. 
2. after submitting how much time does it take to get the answer.. ----------- You will get an acknowledgement in a days time but the grant may take minimum of 7 weeks till the CO is assigned and then after it depends on the documents that are uploaded or need to be uploaded. 3. do i get a call from the embassy after submitting my visa..--------------- No.


----------



## gsukumar27 (Oct 23, 2013)

priyank said:


> I am in the last stage of processing my application...i am waiting to submit the visa application for 190...want to know
> 1. how much is the fee for this visa.. ----------- Check the immi.gov.au website. The visa will be as per the family size and status.
> 2. after submitting how much time does it take to get the answer.. ----------- You will get an acknowledgement in a days time but the grant may take minimum of 7 weeks till the CO is assigned and then after it depends on the documents that are uploaded or need to be uploaded. 3. do i get a call from the embassy after submitting my visa..--------------- No.






I need some urgent information..today i went to file my visa application for 190 but got to know some bad news.
I got my assessment cleared on Nov 9th 2012 due to less score in Ielts was not able to continue process immediately and later last year i was able to clear it and finally got the invitation. But got to know that Immigration department is deducting a 4yrs exp from overall exp for NON-IT background and 2yrs from overall exp from IT background this was the new rule which they are following from last 3 months it seems. And i got my exp full counted which is 4yrs 2 months..if i file my visa and later if they deducted any exp from my overall as per new rules then there would a chance of my visa getting rejected or refused.....am in big dilemma whether to file or not my visa....if you have any idea of what can be done...


----------



## priyank (Apr 22, 2013)

gsukumar27 said:


> I need some urgent information..today i went to file my visa application for 190 but got to know some bad news.
> I got my assessment cleared on Nov 9th 2012 due to less score in Ielts was not able to continue process immediately and later last year i was able to clear it and finally got the invitation. But got to know that Immigration department is deducting a 4yrs exp from overall exp for NON-IT background and 2yrs from overall exp from IT background this was the new rule which they are following from last 3 months it seems. And i got my exp full counted which is 4yrs 2 months..if i file my visa and later if they deducted any exp from my overall as per new rules then there would a chance of my visa getting rejected or refused.....am in big dilemma whether to file or not my visa....if you have any idea of what can be done...


Where on the DIAC website did you see this information. To my knowledge the information is false. Kindly surf more I suppose what you heard was a misstatement by someone. There is no regulation as such


----------



## gsukumar27 (Oct 23, 2013)

I need some urgent information..i have to file my visa application for 190 but got to know some bad news.
I got my assessment cleared on Nov 9th 2012 due to less score in Ielts was not able to continue process immediately and later last year i was able to clear it and finally got the invitation from WA for visa filing. But got to know that Immigration department is deducting a 4yrs exp from overall exp for NON-IT background and 2yrs from overall exp from IT background this was the new rule which they are following from last 3 months it seems. And i got my exp full counted which is 4yrs 2 months..if i file my visa and later if they deducted any exp from my overall as per new rules then there would a chance of my visa getting rejected or refused.....am in big dilemma whether to file or not my visa....if you have any idea of what can be done...please do let me know as am trying to take ur views before filing visa payment...


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Guys
I need help…Kindly help me.
I got the Queensland State Invitation. Now I am applying for my Visa subsclass 190.
While filling the Visa Application I found a conflict between my First job ends and my exist from the country. I left the Country on 12.03.2011 and my experience letter contains my jobs end on 15.03.2011. This was a mistake by my Office’s HR. My skill assessment is done. So its pain full to start the whole process. Can AnyONe help me in this regard. How I can overcome this conflict. 
I contacted to office and asked them to rectify the mistake; they replied they cannot do anything in this regard as they discarded the Record. 
HELP ME


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

*Western Australia Sub Class 190*

Hi all,

I am in need of advice as to migrating with my family as we chose WA.

Here is a list of dates we received an answer at different stages in the process to get a VISA.

My husband is the main applicant.

29.10.13 UNSUCCESSFUL TRA FOR METAL MACHINIST -323214
SENT FOR REVIEW AND RECEIVED SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA
10.01.2014 - SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA.
17.01.2014 - EOI.
07.02.2014 - EOI PAYMENT MADE 200 AUD
10.02.2014 - REPLY FROM EOI.
11.02.2014- REPLY WITH INVITATION TO APPLY FOR WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
19.02.2014 - GOT IMMI ACCOUNT REGISTERED AND PAYMENT FOR 2 ADULTS AND CHILD WAS MADE.
11.04.2014 - RECEIVED A MAIL FROM CASE OFFICER(CO) FOR DOC AND MEDICALS TO BE COMPLETED.
17.04.2014 - SENT DOC REQUESTED BY CO.
19.04.2014- MEDICALS COMPLETED.
21.04.2014- MEDICALS MUST HAVE BEEN UPLOADED AS ON IMMI ACCOUNT IT STATES NO MEDICALS REQUIRED.

AND NOW WE ON THE PAINFUL WAIT FOR THE VISA GRANT.

WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE APPLIED FOR THE SAME AND HOW LONG AFTER MEDICALS DID YOU RECEIVE THE VISA.

FINGERS CROSSED:fingerscrossed: ... LETS HOPE GODS WILL IS IN THIS.

WISHES TO ALL WHO HAVE APPLIED. 

GOD BLESS.


----------



## pujan (Nov 24, 2014)

*pujan*

i have applied 190 visa through skill select and have already paid the visa fee through credit card. the skill select however is giving me email alerts to lodge visa within the stipulated time as it is going to be expired. Please give me advice.


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

*Eoi help*



greenbangla said:


> Best of Luck.


Hi Dear,

I have seen that you helping others in this forum.I also have few questions regarding category 190.
I have total 55-points and have competent english means 6 in each module and I filled EOI today for category 190, but when I navigate to last page(page no 14) of the EOI , system shows the total point is 60. So I am worried if I claim wrong points then they will reject my application.
Can you please let me know why system is showing 60 points instead of 55.

Thanks


----------



## roham62 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have applied for visa 190 and yesterday I've received an invitation to do my medical tests. The question is that my work experience has been approved or not. Does it mean that after successful medical test my visa is grantee?
Thank you a lot,
Roham


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

roham62 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have applied for visa 190 and yesterday I've received an invitation to do my medical tests. The question is that my work experience has been approved or not. Does it mean that after successful medical test my visa is grantee?
> Thank you a lot,
> Roham


Hi Roham,

I also applied under 190 for NSW, but till now i have not received invitation.
Can you please provide answers for following Questions:

1.For which state you have applied.
2.Job Code
2.Your english score:
3.Your points breakup:

Thanks in Advance


----------



## roham62 (Aug 6, 2015)

Dear Baljit,
I've applied for SA and my job is Materials Technician. My IELTS score is: R:8.5 L:8 W:6.5 S:6. My points are as follows:
Age: 30 points
Work experience: 15 points
Education: 15 Points
Nomination by State or Territory government: 5 points


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all... Could anyone please confirm me regarding a confution I have? I have applied for EOI on 30.03.2016 do I now need to apply for NSW invitation??? I was waiting for the invitation after applying EOI??


----------



## Ipschauhan (May 20, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, reading all the types of posts (they are interesting and very helpful). Im applying for 190/RPL as my studies and work experience is not matching. Can anyone please help me to know steps from scratch on applying 190visa, like uploading all the documents in ACS and then they will validate, and then Vet will validate some documents again. I have read enough here and very confused at the moment. Steps in number will make more sense. Thank you so much if someone can show me the way please. And also how to calculate the scores.

Many thanks, hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## venkatsinger (Aug 19, 2016)

greenbangla said:


> Cheers!


Hi, I am venkat. I need your kind guidance regarding the same discussion. I have already submitted my EOI for any state , under 190 visa. Now I have the following doubt, please clarify.

For NSW should I apply separately after submitting EOI or I should just wait for invitations from respective states , pls confirm. I was told by my friend to apply for NSW after EOI but I am not able to find the right application form to apply for NSW linking my EOI no. Kindly assist. thank u so much in advance


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

HI,

i have recently applied for EOI for Vicotria state for software tester role in skill select, I have opted for the 190 visa, do I need to let the state also know of this or is applying eoi enough?
also i have applied for 70 points how long is the response for these points. What is the process after i get EOI, do i need to apply within 14 or 60 days


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jags_k said:


> HI,
> 
> i have recently applied for EOI for Vicotria state for software tester role in skill select, I have opted for the 190 visa, do I need to let the state also know of this or is applying eoi enough?
> also i have applied for 70 points how long is the response for these points. What is the process after i get EOI, do i need to apply within 14 or 60 days


I guess EOI is enough.

you get 60 days after invitation to apply.


----------



## yathin (Oct 2, 2017)

I have IELTS of 7.5 in listening & 6.5 in all other modules, my present points are 60, am i eligible to get PR from 189 or 190.. Do you recommend me to write IELTS again instead waiting for PR invitation of 189


----------



## yathin (Oct 2, 2017)

I have IELTS points of Listening 7.5, other moduels 6.5 valid til nest march. My total points are 60 for 189visa & 65 for 190 visa. Can anyone suggest which one should i wait for since IELTS points becomes invalid by March 2018.. Is there any chance of getting invitation for 189 or 190 within next 3months. Skill assesment done already


----------



## KaruBhasin (Apr 19, 2017)

*Visa 190 enquiry*

hi guys. i am planning for visa 190. i have 55 points of my own. 5 points from my wife skill assessment and english test. so total will be 60 points. Should i apply for visa 190. And which state should i prefer. Whats d probability of getting sponsorship and nomination. I have an another option of getting family sponsorship and making these points 70 and apply for visa 497. What should i do?


----------



## KaruBhasin (Apr 19, 2017)

*Visa 190 enquiry*

hi guys. i am planning for visa 190. i have 55 points of my own. 5 points from my wife skill assessment and english test. so total will be 60 points. Should i apply for visa 190. And which state should i prefer. Whats d probability of getting sponsorship and nomination. I have an another option of getting family sponsorship and making these points 70 and apply for visa 497. What should i do?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

KaruBhasin said:


> hi guys. i am planning for visa 190. i have 55 points of my own. 5 points from my wife skill assessment and english test. so total will be 60 points. Should i apply for visa 190. And which state should i prefer. Whats d probability of getting sponsorship and nomination. I have an another option of getting family sponsorship and making these points 70 and apply for visa 497. What should i do?


Getting 190 for 60 points is very rare these days. It may happen for skills that have great demand in the state you are applying the nomination for. Please check the job market. Try to improve your score and get it to 70 points if possible.

If you have the option to go for Family sponsorship, you should go for it as I think you would be able to receive it sooner than others.


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Can you let me know what's the status of your application. It would be really helpful if you could share your timelines also.


----------

